# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  گرفتن دیپلم جدید و کنکور

## WorkFlow

باسلام
بنده یه سری سوال داشتم .
من در حال حاضر کاردانی پیوسته رشته عمران رو میخونم. اگر بخوام دیپلم جدید برای ریاضی فیزیک بگیرم و بعد با اون دیپلم جدید کنکور شرکت کنم از چه راه هایی باید اقدام کنم.

سپاس

----------

